# Schecter diamond series C-7



## Korg (May 24, 2011)

Hey, so I found a guy selling this C-7 diamond series, but since I've never heard of them before, I don't really know what their quality is compared to the new C-7s, if anyone could tell me the differences it'd be greatly appreciated (mainly about the quality of the instrument, he listed the specs). Oh, and it also has a Ibanez IBZ AH2-7 bridge PU, do they usually have that?

It looks like this one:


----------



## rekab (May 24, 2011)

That's just an older c7. No Ibanez pickups dont come in schecters originally.


----------



## Ckackley (May 24, 2011)

I've got a grey/blue C-7 just like that as a backup guitar currently. Plays great, stays in tune really well. It's got a 25.5 scale neck and NOT the 26.5 like the newer ones. ( I personally prefer the 26.5) For the life of me I can't figure out why anyone would put an Ibanez pickup in that thing. The stock Duncan Designed pups aren't bad at all. Especially compared to an Ibby pickup.


----------



## Korg (May 25, 2011)

Okay thanks, I was just wondering, because he's selling it for almost a third of a new C-7 (hellraiser), so I thought it might be lower quality, but great if it isn't  does it compare more to a blackjack or hellraiser c-7?


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (May 25, 2011)

in comparison, it is a lot like the c7 standard, except the new ones have set necks.
the hellraiser and the blackjacks are also set necks, with the blackjack atx featuring Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups and the hellraiser has active emgs 707s. These are the main differences. Hope this helps


----------



## Korg (May 25, 2011)

Okay, is it the same quality wise, because the C-7 standard is cheaper than the Blackjack and Hellraiser?


----------



## Korg (May 26, 2011)

just asking because the one he's selling costs around 475$ while a new c-7 hellraiser costs 1360$ so just wondering if it's a good price  (this is Denmark, therefore the expensive prices..)


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (May 27, 2011)

Well, you are comparing the a bottom of the range old, used and downgraded c-7, with a brand new top of the range c-7, there is obviously going to be a massive difference in price.

when you ask about quality are you talking build quality, or sound quality or something else?

Schecters generally have good build quality, like Ckackley says they stay in tune, even if you bang it around a bit. In terms of sound quality, the stock ibby pickups that have been installed aren't great. They are not as good as the duncan designed ones that came with the c7 originally, which in turn aren't as good as the EMGs on the hellraiser.

In terms of "playability quality" thats down to taste. personally, I remember playing an old c1 (with the fancy fretboard) a while back, as I was choosing between that and a LP studio. To me the Gibson felt better. I recently played a new C7, as I'm looking for a 7 string atm. Although it obviously felt different with the extra string - again it didnt feel as good as my LP.

My advice would be to compare to similarly priced guitars 
Also try and play them, then you can decide whether the hellraiser is three times better!


----------



## Korg (May 28, 2011)

well, I just hear sometimes that old guitars are better, but I didn't know it was at the bottom of the range compared to a hellraiser, so ya I was asking to general playability and sound, even tho pickups don't matter that much. In regards to trying them out, the problem is there aren't really any guitar stores in Denmark that have them, you have to buy online :/ so I can probably get a used hellraiser 670-765 dollars while the c-7 standard only costs 480 dollars, so I'm just wondering if the difference in price is really worth it ?


----------



## johnnychrom1980 (Jan 31, 2013)

The old diamond c7s were made of ash which is in my opinion the best for 7s. Most of the good strictly 7 and mayonnes guitars are mafe from ash. As is the Jeff Loomis. find a good bokt on c7 diamond and they ROCK!Wouldnt trade mine ever. The shit. ps: Duncan SH6 distortion7's rule!!!!!!


----------



## johnnychrom1980 (Jan 31, 2013)

Want sell!!!


----------

